# Newbie from Spain



## Riding in Spain (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi everybody,

I'm a newbie, living in Spain but originally from England. I own and run a horse trekking holiday business here in Spain.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

that is a different job, welcome and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## EquineArtist (Nov 17, 2008)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the Forum! I really enjoyed your website!

Are some of your horses Andalusians? That's one of my favorite breeds! As and artist, I find them so beautiful and antimated and make wonderful subjects for art!

- Karen


----------



## Riding in Spain (Jan 5, 2009)

EquineArtist said:


> Welcome to the Forum! I really enjoyed your website!
> 
> Are some of your horses Andalusians? That's one of my favorite breeds! As and artist, I find them so beautiful and antimated and make wonderful subjects for art!
> 
> - Karen


Yes, most of them are Andalusian or Andalusian X. We also have a Thoroughbred and a New Forest Pony. And thanks for the compliment on the website - glad you enjoyed.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forums!! If you have any questions, just ask!


----------

